# Dudas sobre impedancias en amplificadores



## Sho? (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy Darío. Publico este tema porque tengo unas dudas acerca del tema impedancias
Mis dudas sobre impedancias son las siguientes: por qué la impedancia de entrada en un amplificador ideal debe ser alta y la impedancia de salida baja? por los cálculos que hago en la escuela supongo que la impedancia de entrada está en paralelo al generador de señal y conviene que sea alta para que llegue la mayor señal posible al amplificador. Con respecto a la impedancia de salida queda en paralelo a la carga y se calcula como ro//rc. Si la impedancia de salida es baja, no "volvería" la corriente a masa, sin pasar por la carga?
Espero que me puedan responder esta duda, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola Amigo. Ante todo saludos y aclaro soy nuevo en el foro. La alta impedancia de entrada se requiere en un amplificador para que la corriente que tome del generador de sonido o de funciones sea muy pequeña, es decir, que consuma la menor cantidad de corriente posible. Esto se necesita en un amplificador debido a que los amplificador de voltaje comunes tienen capacidad de entregar corrientes de salida muy bajas, y para que alguna etapa adicional no cambie su punto de operacion, se diseña de tal manera que tenga la maxima impedancia de entrada posible no solo para que halla poco consumo de corriente sino para que exista un buen acople entre etapas. La impedancia de salida a la que te refieres que generalmente es como dices Rc//RL es para los amplificador de voltaje, por lo que la impedancia de salida aunque sigue siendo grande, es menor que la de entrada. Los amplificador de corriente (Colector comun en caso de ser discretos) Son los que se utilizan como salidas en los equipos de sonido y poseen una muy baja impedancia de salida, esto es debido a que en la salida definitiva del conjunto amplificador se desea alimentar cargas generalmente inferiores a los 30 ohmnios, cosa que no se puede lograr simplemente con un amplificador de voltaje. Con los amplificador operacionales, al estar basados en par diferencial, todo esta directo (Z de entrada alta, Z de salida baja) A parte de la gran estabilidad que ofrecen y su facil diseño. Bueno amigo si te quedan dudas me las preguntas. Nos vemos luego!


----------



## Sho? (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola fofo almarales muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta! La verdad que me aclaró todo el tema este de las impedancias. Gracias de nuevo jeje.
Y unas ultimas preguntas: quiero hacer un preamplificador para conectar un micrófono (los baratos de computadora) a un amplificador de guitarra de 15W, ya que si lo conecto directo no se escucha, porque supongo que requiere una señal mucho más grande de entrada. Primero, este tipo de micrófonos es de alta o baja impedancia? En que influye esto en el preamplificador? Alcanza con una sola etapa de emisor común para poder conectarlo al amplificador? o habría que acoplarle alguna otra etapa?

Salu2


----------



## capitanp (Nov 21, 2007)

Sho? dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy Darío. Publico este tema porque tengo unas dudas acerca del tema impedancias
> Mis dudas sobre impedancias son las siguientes: por qué la impedancia de entrada en un amplificador ideal debe ser alta y la impedancia de salida baja? por los cálculos que hago en la escuela supongo que la impedancia de entrada está en paralelo al generador de señal y conviene que sea alta para que llegue la mayor señal posible al amplificador. Con respecto a la impedancia de salida queda en paralelo a la carga y se calcula como ro//rc. Si la impedancia de salida es baja, no "volvería" la corriente a masa, sin pasar por la carga?
> Espero que me puedan responder esta duda, desde ya muchas gracias





es solo un problema de conseptos, donde fallas


con una Z alta en la ENTRADA nesesitas poca corriente para exitar el amp
con una Z baja a la SALIDA toda la potencia de la fuente de corriente se trasmitira a la carga sin perdidas



saludos


----------



## Sho? (Nov 22, 2007)

Pero mientras más corriente haya en la entrada no va a haber más amplificación?


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 23, 2007)

No necesariamente. Recuerda que la ganancia de voltaje no depende de la corriente. La corriente vendria entrando en juego en la ultima etapa, donde la ganancia de voltaje se reduce (ganancia menor a 1) para compensar la de corriente. Lo del microfono... Utiliza un preamplificador. Para armarlo puedes usar un lm741 y controlas la ganancia hasta que se escuche como necesitas. Un saludo.

PD: Como adicional, la corriente de entrada no importa porque la primera etapa de amplificación debe tener la mayor impedancia de entrada, entonces la corriente de entrada tiende a cero.


----------



## Sho? (Nov 24, 2007)

muchas gracias por su respuesta fofo almarales y capitanp. gracias por la idea del lm741, pero me gustaría hacerlo con transistores bc548 por ejemplo, ya que es el tema que estoy viendo en la escuela. perdon por volver a preguntar, pero para diseñar la etapa de emisor comun hay que tener en cuenta la impedancia del micrófono? esta es alta o baja? y kon una sola etapa alcanza?

Gracias por su tiempo
Salu2


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 28, 2007)

No amigo tranquilo.. La etapa del microfono puedes hacerla con alta impedancia de entrada porque en escencia lo que buscas es construir un preamplificador para conectarlo a un amplificador que ya tendra todas sus etapas de amplificación de pequeña señal y de potencia. El colector comun vendria entrando en la ultima etapa y es lo que clasifica el amplificador en clase a, b ab etc. El pushpull por ejemplo es un par de colector comun, uno para cada semiciclo de la señal, y entra en la clasificacion tipo B. Acerca de las etapas de potencia aqui te anexo un enlace bastante interesante...

Amplificadores de potencia 

Jaja en Wikipedia: Clase A,B, AB, ...

Cualquier cosa adicional preguntala con confianza... Saludos amigo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola amigos, publico aqui una duda sobre la impedancia de salida de una guitarra electroacustica de cuerdas de nylon.


si tienen información me gustaria que me la brinden.

pq yo fabrico equipos de sonido, pero no puedo acoplar mi guitarra 0km a mis amplificador.

saludos.


----------



## carlos1977 (Nov 24, 2016)

hola amig@s

estoy estudiando el tema de preamplificador de guitarra y tengo dudas , a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.

No tengo claro qué impedancia de entrada debo considerar si quiero construir un PREVIO para guitarra. voy a utilizar el esquema en emisor común y quiero calcular las R1,R2, Rc y Re y los condensadores de acoplo y desacoplo.
una vez calculado lo conectara al lm386 para crearme un amplificador de guitarra.
gracias y un  saludo


----------



## palurdo (Nov 24, 2016)

Considera 10K de entrada. Aunque la impedancia de salida del la guitarra sea menor, no importa mucho, y poner más impedancia de entrada aumentará el ruido entrante. Usa el 2N5088(mejor) o el BC549C. Estos transistores son de bajo ruido.


----------



## plarenas (Nov 24, 2016)

carlos1977 dijo:


> hola amig@s
> 
> estoy estudiando el tema de preamplificador de guitarra y tengo dudas , a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.
> 
> ...



en el caso de las guitarras se considera cerca del mega ohm


----------



## palurdo (Nov 24, 2016)

plarenas dijo:


> en el caso de las guitarras se considera cerca del mega ohm



Supongo que eso será las que tengan cápsulas piezoeléctricas. Las que tengan cápsulas dinámicas estarán entre los 4000 y los 6000 ohm.


----------



## plarenas (Nov 24, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Supongo que eso será las que tengan cápsulas piezoeléctricas. Las que tengan cápsulas dinámicas estarán entre los 4000 y los 6000 ohm.



Todo depende pero entre 200k y 500k es una media aceptable


----------



## carlos1977 (Nov 25, 2016)

muchas gracias.
Entonces las resistencias R1 y R2 deben tener un paralelo entre las dos de 1M ohms, es eso no?
esto es para una guitarra que tendrá de impedancia de salida 8k ohms.

estoy usando un transistor bc549 y para la Re y Rc tampoco sé muy bien que poner.
agradecería alguna mano, aunque sea al cuello.

todo esto irá a un lm386.

y otra duda que diferencia hay entre un circuito de un previo que tiene resistencia de emisor y otro que no. Estoy viendo circuitos de polarizacion de transistor donde a veces hay 4 resistencias y en otros no. 
gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 25, 2016)

Buenos días.

Si lo haces con un Transistor, la impedancia de entrada será el paralelo de R1, R2 (Teorema de Thevenin), la impedancia de salida será el valor de Rc.

Te recomiendo que no pierdas el tiempo, un ejemplo de los miles que encontrarás por Internet...

http://fadisel.com/docs/pm-7-3.pdf

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (Nov 25, 2016)

No pensaba aportar mucho más a este hilo, pero he de reconocer que del enlace que ha puesto *miguelus*, esto me ha hecho gracia:



_Tensión de comida._


----------



## miguelus (Nov 25, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> No pensaba aportar mucho más a este hilo, pero he de reconocer que del enlace que ha puesto *miguelus*, esto me ha hecho gracia:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 150591
> 
> _Tensión de comida._



Buenas de nuevo.

Esas cosas pasan cuando, para traducir, se utilizan herramientas "extrañas" (léase Google).

En este caso se ha traducido "alimentación" por "comida".

Menos mal que en este Foro todos "semos" muy inteligentes y esas cosas las tenemos "supuradas"  

Sal U2


----------



## carlos1977 (Nov 25, 2016)

gracias ppor las aportaciones

El caso es que me empeñe en hacer un previo.
en internet en la página de taringa  encontré uno para micro, si ponéis en google,es muy sencillo

Preamplificador casero para micro electret o guitarra

os sale



si lo quiero para guitarra debería cambiar las resistencias y condensadores? o así me vale? 
luego la duda que tengo también es porqué no tiene resistencia de emisor? como se ven en otros circuitos de polarización .
gracias y un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2016)

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## plarenas (Nov 25, 2016)

Sho? dijo:


> Hola fofo almarales muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta! La verdad que me aclaró todo el tema este de las impedancias. Gracias de nuevo jeje.
> Y unas ultimas preguntas: quiero hacer un preamplificador para conectar un micrófono (los baratos de computadora) a un amplificador de guitarra de 15W, ya que si lo conecto directo no se escucha, porque supongo que requiere una señal mucho más grande de entrada. Primero, este tipo de micrófonos es de alta o baja impedancia? En que influye esto en el preamplificador? Alcanza con una sola etapa de emisor común para poder conectarlo al amplificador? o habría que acoplarle alguna otra etapa?
> 
> Salu2



Hay micrófonos que requiren un voltaje para funcionar digo que puede ser por eso que no se amplifique


----------



## miguelus (Nov 25, 2016)

Buenas noches.

El hecho de que se ponga Resistencia en el Emisor del Transistor, depende de lo que el diseñador esté pretendiendo lograr.

Hay varias formas de polarizar un Transistor BJT, unas son más estables que otras.

Recomiendo que busques literatura acerca de "¿cómo polarizar un Transistor?"

Sal U2


----------



## carlos1977 (Nov 27, 2016)

hola amigos
Estoy mirando mucha literatura acerca de la polarizacion del transistor bjt. Hay varios circuitor típicos y todo esto. pero a veces para un mismo fin veo varios diseños
para un preamplificador de guitarra veo con resistencia de emisor y sin resistencia. Alguien podría decirme qué diferencia hay.
gracias y un saludo-


----------



## miguelus (Nov 28, 2016)

Buenos días carlos1977

http://mrelbernitutoriales.com/polarizacion-del-bjt/

Si lo lees atentamente seguramente todo te quedará más claro 

En Internet hay mucha, mucha, y mucha más información, se trata de buscarla.

Sal U2


----------

